# Owner of 4chan Hiro possibly datamining users?



## Bryan Dunn (Dec 19, 2017)

This was post on the Official 4Chan Discord recently and its making its way through 4chan's /g/ and /pol/ boards.

Anyone have any idea whats going on?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 19, 2017)

Gook Moot strikes again!


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Dec 19, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Gook Moot strikes again!



@Null you run the lolfarms imageboard I think? Can you maybe explain what this 4chan Staff guy is talking about? He mentions malware and datamining?


----------



## LulzKiller (Dec 19, 2017)

IIRC people have been stating this was Hiro's intention all the way back when he actually bought it, this shouldn't surprise people.


----------



## kike pal (Dec 19, 2017)

History repeats itself.


----------



## Ruin (Dec 19, 2017)

Doesn't Gook Moot have multiple warrants for arrest in Japan?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 19, 2017)

Don't use a site run by a malevolent huckster with a past of data mining and fraud, that's my advice.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 19, 2017)

FedoraManManMan said:


> @Null you run the lolfarms imageboard I think? Can you maybe explain what this 4chan Staff guy is talking about? He mentions malware and datamining?


Literally him coming to this topic right now:


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Dec 19, 2017)

Ruin said:


> Doesn't Gook Moot have multiple warrants for arrest in Japan?



I have no idea, is their a KF thread on Hiro?


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Dec 19, 2017)

LulzKiller said:


> IIRC people have been stating this was Hiro's intention all the way back when he actually bought it, this shouldn't surprise people.



Null. I remember him in chat saying this would happen. Someone owes him a soda. No sugar though. He'll be up all night.


----------



## SwanDive (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 19, 2017)

moot was in bed with Google and the feds for years, I don't know why everyone is freaked out all of a sudden.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Dec 19, 2017)

ForgedBlades said:


> moot was in bed with Google and the feds for years, I don't know why everyone is freaked out all of a sudden.



Nobody expected a Nap that MisterMetokur made a video on warning everyone he was going to do, to actually fucking do it.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 19, 2017)

FedoraManManMan said:


> Official 4Chan Discord


what?


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Dec 19, 2017)

CrunkLord420 said:


> what?


4chan has some official discord you can get off IRC. It's gay don't bother


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Hiroshima Nagasaki is involved with certain government agencies in the US. He's also a scammer too. Remember when 4chan was "encountering financial difficulties" and Hiro was complaining about how "he failed"? Apparently he did that shit with 2channel too at least once. Guy is sketchy as fuck.


----------



## Autopsy (Dec 19, 2017)

Could have sworn /g/posters tossed up red flags ages ago.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2017)

LulzKiller said:


> IIRC people have been stating this was Hiro's intention all the way back when he actually bought it, this shouldn't surprise people.



He's already had malicious ads on the site.  Including from early on.  Anyone who thinks hiroshimoot blew two million buying that pit is a fool.



ForgedBlades said:


> moot was in bed with Google and the feds for years, I don't know why everyone is freaked out all of a sudden.



That was pretty necessary at the time idiots were constantly posting CP and shit.  It beat him having to answer the door every few hours there was another CP report.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Dec 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> He's already had malicious ads on the site.  Including from early on.  Anyone who thinks hiroshimoot blew two million buying that pit is a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> That was pretty necessary at the time idiots were constantly posting CP and shit.  It beat him having to answer the door every few hours there was another CP report.



Has Hiro made a statement about this on his Q&A board?


----------



## The Fool (Dec 20, 2017)

Do people still go to 4chan?
Hey null if anyone here goes to 4chan ban them for being underaged


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Dec 20, 2017)

alright so where does the surprise part come in


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 20, 2017)

timecop said:


> alright so where does the surprise part come in


When the 4Chan partyvan shows up.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 20, 2017)

FedoraManManMan said:


> Has Hiro made a statement about this on his Q&A board?



That's just a shitpost board.  Nothing ever happened there.


----------



## Manah (Dec 21, 2017)

How terrible, I only accept my computer's data being pillaged by null.


----------



## Ether (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a few questions to ask about this issue, but I clicked on the website between 8:20 PM and 8:40 PM EST on the day of the datamine, but the website didn't fully load and I clicked off of it before anything loaded up on my screen. Am I relatively safe from this, and what am I in danger of losing due to this datamine, if anything loaded?


----------



## c-no (Dec 22, 2017)

This sort of thing isn't really new. Far as I remember, this has been out for a year now, two maybe. That said, have fun getting data mined whenever visiting 4cent_garbage.


----------



## Ether (Dec 22, 2017)

Ah, I don't even go on 4Chan that often, I just went on once because I saw a video and wanted to check out the source. Thanks for clearing this up and I'll stay off of 4Chan for now.


----------

